# Lots of Tivos with lifetime for sale in Denver



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have over 20 Tivos, ReplayTV Sonic Blue, Toshiba, Humax, Polaroid, and other DVRs for sale. I don't have any Premier or other HD or Tivo Series 3 or 4 Tivo versions.

$10 Series 2 Tivo single tuner without power cord or remote(this is for people that have a bad Tivo and already have the power cord and remote control and can trade in a bad Tivo). Requires subscription. $15 trade in for 80 gig dual tuner Series 2 without remote or power cord(see above). U could use one of these to fix a Tivo that U have too. Like if U needed a power supply or front panel.

$80
Sonic Blue Replay TV DVR with lifetime and Commercial Advance feature, so better in this one respect than Tivo in that you don't have to do anything to to avoid commercials. With Tivo U must fast forward manually through the commercials. 
ReplayTV
Model RTV 5160
http://www.retrevo.com/support/ReplayTV-RTV5160-DVRs-manual/id/280bh235/t/2/

$20 for Series 2 Tivo that will work like a VCR without the TV guide. No monthly fee required.These Tivos can be used like a VCR, but you don't have to worry about changing tapes all the time, and you don't have to pay the monthly fee to TIVO. The TV shows are recorded on a hard drive like you have in your home computer and you can access any show in any order and keep it as long as you want to watch it again later. And you can also pause, rewind, fast forward any show. Depending on the Tivo, you can use it with a converter box so you don't have to pay any fees, or connect it to some cable or other TV content providers.

$100 for Series 2 Tivo 40 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service

$120 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service.

$80 for Series 1 Tivo with lifetime and huge hard drive.

$60 for Series 1 Tivo without service, but still can be used to record and 'time slip' . U still can connect to Tivo to update time. (with Tivo series 2 models, if U connect to Tivo and it doesn't have service, tivo shuts the machine down so it won't record. With older Series 1 Tivos U don't need to have service to still be able to connect to Tivo for 'time of day' updates.

These units are in excellent condition and work great. Many of them have lots of recorded shows on them already.

Series 2 Humax DRT800 Tivo with DVD Burner and TiVo Product Lifetime Service - $185

Series 2 Toshiba Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $85

or
You are welcome to send me a Private Message for more info. I have shipped across the US with ebay and craigslist for over 10 years.


----------



## mtims (Mar 14, 2011)

Buy with confidence, very happy with series 2 I bought.


----------

